# Old horse sayings!!!



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Following on from a few of the posts about old horse sayings and tales, I wondered which ones people believe in?

What are their reasons and why?

I'll go first:

"No foot, No horse"

Logical really, if your horse is lame then you can't ride/work it. Years ago people depended on their horses so care of the feet was extremely important. The same applies today


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Sorry! Forgot to add ...

and which ones do you NOT believe in and why?


----------



## stacey_lou (28 April 2009)

You can take a horse to water but you cant make them drink! 

So true at a show this weekend and it was so hot and all i wanted my horse to do was a have a drink just to put my mind at rest but he just would't even after 2 classes and 20mons jumping still turned his nose up! So annoying lol


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Brilliant! That one definately is true!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I suppose  the theory behind that is you can't make any animal or human do something they really don't want to


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (28 April 2009)

what's that one about leg markings? _Four white socks, send him far away.  Three white socks, keep him for a day.  Two white socks, give him to a friend.  One white sock, keep him till the end._  What's the colour of it's legs got to do with anything?!


----------



## GDB (28 April 2009)

" No such thing as a bad Dun"... Ive seen a few and tend to agree.

This whole Chestnut Mare thing is  a load of twaddle. Ive had 2 and both lovely....


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Think that one relates to the idea that horses with white legs were more prone to mud fever.


----------



## wackyracer (28 April 2009)

Brave riders make brave horses. . . so true! 

I often say it when I have clients on young horses!


----------



## ldlp111 (28 April 2009)

i thought it was 

one white foot buy a horse
two white feet try a horse
three white feet look well about him
and four white feet do well without him


----------



## eoe (28 April 2009)

Totally agree about the Dun one, I have had two and they were both very good and reliable, although the one I have now is a little bolshy.


----------



## MegaBeast (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i thought it was 

one white foot buy a horse
two white feet try a horse
three white feet look well about him
and four white feet do well without him 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too, think it's because white legs tend to have pale hooves which are normally wekaer then dark ones.


----------



## Tnavas (28 April 2009)

It's not the hunting on the hill that hurts the horses hooves but the hammer, hammer, hammer on the hard high road.

Concussion from trotting on roads leading to navicular, pedal ostitis and ringbone. Except that some work on hard ground does strengthen the hoof and improve circulation.

All chestnuts are fiery! Not true - I have one who is very laid back.

One white sock - Buy him,
Two white socks - Try him
Three white socks - keep him not a day
Four white socks - send him far away

White socks usually have white horn which is supposed to be weaker than black. Having Clydesdales I have a lot of white socks/hooves and healthy feet - no mud fever no foot problems.

The eye of the master maketh the horse. 

Observe your horse carefully, note his daily condition and adjust feed and care accordingly.

No horse looks good at Blackberry time - winter coat is beginning to grow, grass has lost it's nutritional value.


----------



## JS65 (28 April 2009)

Its not horse related but i love

DRESSAGE:  The passionate pursuit of perfection, by the obsessively imperfect!


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

These are excellent! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Some I haven't heard of! I love the dressage one and the hunting versus the hard ground, that is so true!!!


----------



## c2b (28 April 2009)

Don't know if they are known sayings or just ones my farrier used to use.

Need a really strong yorkshire accent to get the full effect, 

When my mare was being very naughty...."Overbred, overfed and underworked" 

and when we had someone who kept changing her horses bit more often than her underwear, she got....."  bits dinnant mek 'osses, 'ands mek 'osses"


----------



## Doormouse (28 April 2009)

Horses with big ears are honest
Horses with that show alot of white around the eyes are not genuine
Horses with a bump on their forehead are stupid
Horses that can't walk can't gallop.

These are a bit of a generalisation although I do agree with the big ears in my experience.


----------



## melaniemarks (28 April 2009)

"A bad horseman always blames his horse"

A riding instructor I had used to say this Although she was a total bitch!! LOL


----------



## wishfulthinking (28 April 2009)

"Care and not fine stables makes a good horse", as true today as it ever was.


----------



## stacey_lou (28 April 2009)

The most stupid of things I ever herd was if you fall of 7 times it make you a good rider not sure if its beacuse you learn not to fall off after 7 times or if its said to make you feel better lol


----------



## Outinthesticks (28 April 2009)

It's "you cannot call yourself a rider until you have fallen seven times". 
It means that you need to have bad experiences in order to learn and become good at what you do (not just horse things).


----------



## Helen010382 (28 April 2009)

the best I have heard is 

'you don't groom a horse with a brush, you groom it with a bucket'

took me a while to work out what it meant!


----------



## skye123 (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
the best I have heard is 

'you don't groom a horse with a brush, you groom it with a bucket'

took me a while to work out what it meant! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can you explain cos i dont get it


----------



## hellspells (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It's "you cannot call yourself a rider until you have fallen seven times". 
It means that you need to have bad experiences in order to learn and become good at what you do (not just horse things). 

[/ QUOTE ]

The Grand Father of the little girl I am teaching told her this - she's done 5 (two of which were both last Wed  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).  Even at her age I was impressed that she knew exactly what the meaning behind it was.


----------



## Steeleydan (28 April 2009)

Fools breed horses for wise men to ride.


----------



## Nailed (28 April 2009)

can i just say.. white hooves are not 'weaker' than black hoofs, it is just easier to see bruising.

My fave and the most truestest sayign of all time is.

'Only good farriers lame horses!'

overbred, overfed and underwork, isnt really an old saying, but its bloody true.

Lou x


----------



## Nailed (28 April 2009)

you dont groom a horse with a brush but with a bucket i think refers to the fact that withou good quality nutrients gong in the mouth, the coat will never look good.

Lou x


----------



## hellspells (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
you dont groom a horse with a brush but with a bucket i think refers to the fact that withou good quality nutrients gong in the mouth, the coat will never look good.

Lou x 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Nailed (28 April 2009)

can i just apoligise for my spelling.. My brain really is not functioning today!!!!


----------



## RachelB (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
you dont groom a horse with a brush but with a bucket i think refers to the fact that withou good quality nutrients gong in the mouth, the coat will never look good.

[/ QUOTE ]
Ohhhhh I get it now... that's a good one! Isn't it funny how all the "old sayings" that are being lost, are all just common sense?! It really shows that "we" (modern people in general) are also losing our common sense IMO!

I know it's already been said, but "no foot, no horse" has rung very true for me in the last two years with my mare!


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Another one that although I sort of understand the meaning behind it, you have to think hard to get it!!!

Sorry forgot to put what it is!!!!!! Brain really not working this morning!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













"A pint of blood's worth an inch of bone"


----------



## hollyandivy123 (28 April 2009)

i thought it was just me about blackberry coats everyone thinks i am mad!


----------



## emmiec12 (28 April 2009)

my favourite 3:

1) only a dead horse does not kick....

2) handsome is as handsome does....

3) it's a long way from his heart..... (still hear this a lot out hunting)!


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Then there's always:

Horses for courses

Don't be blinded by colour

and the strangest one!!!! (I originally come from the home of old horse sayings btw!!!) 
	
	
		
		
	


	









The hind shoe from a grey mare is a luck gift to the newly weds!!


----------



## RachelB (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The hind shoe from a grey mare is a luck gift to the newly weds!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]
Genius - my horse is being shod today, does that mean I can save both hind shoes and have wedding presents sorted for my two friends getting married this year??!


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

'Fraid so!!! I'd clean them first though!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Don't know how pleased they'd be to receive them!!! You might be having the wedding breakfast out with the caterers!!!!!


----------



## happyhack (28 April 2009)

If wishes were horses, beggars would ride

For want of a nail, the horseshoe was lost. For want of a horseshoe, the steed was lost. For want of a steed, the message was not delivered. For want of an undelivered message, the war was lost


----------



## minesadouble (28 April 2009)

I have a somewhat harsher version of the 'white socks' one

No white socks buy him
One white sock try him
two white socks leave him alone 
Three white socks stay at home
Four white socks and a white nose shoot him, skin him and feed him to the crows!! 

"You can tell a gelding, ask a mare and discuss it with a stallion' - very true.

Bump between the eyes is called the 'mad bump' - have to say I have had two horses with bump between the eyes and saying proved true!

'Fools breed horses for wise men to ride' - also true!!!!


----------



## merlinsquest (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have a somewhat harsher version of the 'white socks' one

No white socks buy him
One white sock try him
two white socks leave him alone 
Three white socks stay at home
Four white socks and a white nose shoot him, skin him and feed him to the crows!! 

[/ QUOTE ]



Bloody hell, I shall tell merlin this when I see him later


----------



## RachelB (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
"You can tell a gelding, ask a mare and discuss it with a stallion' - very true.

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm not so sure on this one - I know some geldings you have to ask, some mares you have to discuss things with (and mine is the only one I have ever been able to tell to do something!) and I have sat on two stallions... one I asked very politely and hoped to hell that he agreed, and the other I had to tell or nothing would happen! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I suppose it's a good rule though to remember that stallions aren't the only entire horses subjected to their hormones as well as our riding them


----------



## sarah23 (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Horses with big ears are honest
Horses with that show alot of white around the eyes are not genuine
These are a bit of a generalisation although I do agree with the big ears in my experience. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My mare has the biggest ears going (no shes not a donkey  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) she is also walled eyed so what does that make her


----------



## tinawales (28 April 2009)

"The eye of the master maketh the horse fat" - Arab proverb.


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

That's really interesting, perhaps we should have a thread of horse sayings from other countries! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





These are great, and making my brain work today thinking of the reasons behind them


----------



## auntyfred (28 April 2009)

A good horse is never a bad colour. 

My least favourite is coloured horses, but would have bought the one I looked after last year . He was fantastic we really clicked.


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

Actually, that is one saying that I would agree with 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I know buying horses comes down to personal tastes on colour, breed, type etc, but a good horse, with good confirmation, nice feet,a good temperament, and fit for the job it's expected to do, should not be judged on it's colour


----------



## _April_ (28 April 2009)

What a brilliant post!


I am a bridesmaid later this year and I think Tara will be contributing a hind shoe for the bride!

Will clean it up and make it all pretty


----------



## silverbreeze (28 April 2009)

On black horses:  Make sure they have a bit of white to let the devil out.

not sure of the exact saying but I like it, my mare didn't have enough white in hind site! One small white splash on her back leg left too much devil behind!


----------



## natalia (28 April 2009)

"You can tell a gelding, ask a mare and discuss it with a stallion' - very true.

I really really believe this one! But there are some mares you have to discuss with also!


----------



## stacey_lou (28 April 2009)

Call me thick but why are horses called 'GG's? I have never known why am sure when I hear why Ill feel completly stupid but hey lol


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

I haven't a clue but what a brilliant question?? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm sure someone will know on here


----------



## Aru (28 April 2009)

My granddad used to say that "Ever horse regardless of how good has at least one fault"he was always delighted when ppl told him that one fault was somthing simple like hard to catch or a bit of a twat to tie but he hated to hear that horse was perfect in all ways and reckoned the seller was either lying or didnt no the horse
Funny old man
not sure how much i trusy his saying tho id say most horses have more than a few quirks!


----------



## Aru (28 April 2009)

and that a mangy looking colt will often make a grand horse its all about the bone
Dunno if he was right about the last one but he always had nice plough horses..
 and of course "youll never make a racehorse out of a donkey!"


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

I like the 

"you'll never make a racehorse out of a donkey" LOL

in our house they always say

"you can't make a silk purse out a sow's ear"

I love these sayings


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i thought it was 

one white foot buy a horse
two white feet try a horse
three white feet look well about him
and four white feet do well without him 

[/ QUOTE ]

means the same thing tho' 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I never thought about it having anything to do with mud fever, how do grey horses manage?!


----------



## GatefieldHorses (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
" No such thing as a bad Dun"... Ive seen a few and tend to agree.



[/ QUOTE ]

We have had 3 duns....2 being physco 1 bein the opposite and a right lazy donkey!


----------



## f_s_ (28 April 2009)

That's the whole point about these old sayings, you have to take them with a pinch of salt! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Some are good old fashioned common sense but others make no sense at all!

eg: "A pint of blood is worth an inch of bone"

I can understand that blood may give more stamina, speed etc in breeding but, plenty of "bone" horses carry much more weight,/are just as fleet of foot etc. Can you see what i mean?


----------



## 3BayGeldings (28 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Call me thick but why are horses called 'GG's? I have never known why am sure when I hear why Ill feel completly stupid but hey lol 

[/ QUOTE ]

Apparently...

" The word used to direct a horse simply came to apply to the horse. Children in the early 19th century saw horses on a daily basis, in many cases. The youngest children, just learning to speak, would hear men shouting "Gee!" to their horses, and so they, very logically for children, applied that word to the animal. It became gee-gee after the pattern of other children's words for animals, such as bow-wow for dog and kitty cat for cat, though it was still found as gee alone, as well. The earliest record of the gee-gee usage is 1869, and this one is from 1886: "To carry two heavy boys... on his back, pretending that he was a gee-gee.""

From yahoo answers!


----------



## nick3216 (28 April 2009)

It costs as much to keep a bad 'un as a good 'un.


----------

